# Single-handed around the atlantic



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi there,
i already introduced myself in the other forum board. My name is Guido from Germany. I am 44 years old and sailed single-handed around the atlantic during the last 2 years. I would ike to introduce you to the documentary i did about my journey.

EPISODE 1 is available COMPLETE now.






Also Episode 2 did start with Part 1






Hope you like it.

Best wishes ... Guido


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I like very much . . . looking forward to seeing more . . .


----------



## Time Theory (Dec 15, 2014)

Guido,

Outstanding Video!! That must have been quite the adventure. Looking forward to the next episode. Thanks for sharing your voyage with us.

Safe Travels.


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.

Episode 2 - Part 2 of my sailing documentary is ready.

After my first aborted attempt crossing the Bay of Biscay i am off again. Will i reach my destination La Coruna in Spain ? Please comment & share ... thx.






Coming up next: Episode 2 (Part 3)
Dont miss and SUBSCRIBE NOW: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJIgr5AVMYuQnS_eugSvlA?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 2 - Part 3 of my sailing documentary.

After crossing the Bay of Biscay i am facing trouble in La Coruna. Finally i can fix it and head towards the legendary Cabo Finisterre. Lots of wind and huge waves are forecasted. Please comment & share ... thx.






Coming up next: Episode 2 (Part 4)
Dont miss and SUBSCRIBE NOW: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJIgr5AVMYuQnS_eugSvlA?sub_confirmation=1

Check out my website as well: GuidoSailing.com | Sailing single-handed around the atlantic


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 2 - Part 4 of my sailing documentary.

Sailing along the western coast of Spain and Portugal. Still lots of wind and big waves from the open atlantic. Can i make it to south ?






Please comment & share ... thx.

Coming up next: Episode 2 (Part 5)
Dont miss and SUBSCRIBE NOW: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJIgr5AVMYuQnS_eugSvlA?sub_confirmation=1

Check out my website as well: GuidoSailing.com | Sailing single-handed around the atlantic

:grin:grin


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 2 - Part 5 of my sailing documentary.

From Porto i set off towards Madeira. The wind isn`t ideally and in addition stormy weather is forecasted. After a long conversation with the portuguese coastguard i decide to give up Madeira. Can i make it to a safe harbour ?






Please comment & share ... thx.

Coming up next: Episode 2 (Part 6)
Dont miss and SUBSCRIBE NOW: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJIgr5AVMYuQnS_eugSvlA?sub_confirmation=1

Check out my website as well: GuidoSailing.com | Sailing single-handed around the atlantic

:grin:grin


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 2 - Part 6 of my sailing documentary.

Sailing from Portugal to the Canary Islands. I am going for some 800 nautical miles. My longest nonstop sailing trip so fare. Please comment & share ... thx.






Coming up next: Episode 2 (Part 7)
Dont miss and SUBSCRIBE NOW: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJIgr5AVMYuQnS_eugSvlA?sub_confirmation=1

Check out my website as well: GuidoSailing.com | Sailing single-handed around the atlantic

:grin:grin


----------

